# Linux Mint - Install inside Windows7 OS



## ramakanta (May 18, 2014)

I have desktop computer with windows 7 OS . I want to install Linux Mint inside windows as Ubuntu . is that same procedure or anything different from Ubuntu .??. if different then , please help me with details procedure . thank you.


----------



## Anorion (May 18, 2014)

virtual box


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 18, 2014)

ramakanta said:


> I have desktop computer with windows 7 OS . I want to install Linux Mint inside windows as Ubuntu . is that same procedure or anything different from Ubuntu .??. if different then , please help me with details procedure . thank you.



Yes the procedure is same as of Ubuntu. But as suggested by Anorion better use Virtualbox or something like that. That helps to get rid of it easily if you don't like it or wish to move to another distro.


----------



## ramakanta (May 22, 2014)

when I want to install Linux mint 13, then following accessibility profile dialog box displayed . what is the purpose of it ????

*s30.postimg.org/qdqgwp7ct/image.jpg


----------



## ACidBaseD (May 22, 2014)

I recommend using free version of VMWare Player instead of using Virtual box. I had many issues with virtual box, VMWare works smooth though.

Select "None". It's for people who need aid to browse the computer.


----------



## ankush28 (May 22, 2014)

Install latest mint (Current is Linux mint 16, next update based on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS is on the way) it has lots of fixes. If you are planning to install it with 'WUBI' Then avoid it, Virtual disks and other stuffs create lots of problem for both linux and windows. Why not dual boot? Its quite easy.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 22, 2014)

+1 to dual boot. I myself have a Windows 7 + linux mint 15 dual boot config 
installing an OS as a program inside another OS is not recommended unless a VM is used.


----------



## Anorion (May 22, 2014)

-1 to dual boot, use virtualbox or vmware if you are just starting. you can mess up the startup if you don't know what you are doing, easy to mess up startup and destroy data. wont hurt to dual boot on a fresh machine tho.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 22, 2014)

Anorion said:


> -1 to dual boot, use virtualbox or vmware if you are just starting. you can mess up the startup if you don't know what you are doing, easy to mess up startup and destroy data. wont hurt to dual boot on a fresh machine tho.



BCD can be backed up and restored easily (I use EasyBCD). @op other option would be to use Linux Mint from a Live USB flash drive if you just want to experience it. Its the safest method.


----------

